# help...llama female down...drooling and gurgling...might have ate



## chickenzoo (Oct 2, 2012)

might have ate piteous plant.....what to do till vet answers.......!!!!!!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 2, 2012)

Get activated charcoal into her.

What other symptoms?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't have any advice but I am just hoping & praying your llama is ok & you get her feeling well soon


----------



## chickenzoo (Oct 2, 2012)

It was Dolly...lorenzos mom. She didn't make the trip to the vet. I'm waiting for Dr to do a Necropsy to find out if wS choke or plant.... I guess Lorenzo is going to be a bottle baby unless Sophia takes him.


----------



## bonbean01 (Oct 2, 2012)

oh no!!!!  I'm so terribly sorry!!!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear that


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh no, how awful! I'm so sorry. You have had one heck of a time with your alpacas and llamas.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Oct 2, 2012)

oh no that's terrible! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dwbonfire (Oct 2, 2012)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## chickenzoo (Oct 2, 2012)

Vet said he thinks either she ate a toxic plant, he couldn't see anything for certain....Or a build up of CDT bacteria in her gut. Her one section of gut was thin and red veined.... He said to vaccinate everyone again....
Anyone have a good link to toxic southern plants and yard plants.....


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## Alice Acres (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry 

I lost a yearling llama this summer...it really hurts.


----------



## chickenzoo (Oct 2, 2012)

Update.
Lorenzo didn't want to take the bottle nicely....I can't catch a break. I took Sephira ( Peaches mom) and put her in my long stock trailer with some alfalfa hay and coastal.  I brought in Lorenzo and she hummed and sniffed him and let him try to nurse. He was under there trying but don't know if he got anything. She is still nursing Peaches, so don't know how much she's got. Once again she's trying for me. Lorenzo then tried to run back to me but I shut the door so he might bond more with her. Her has always followed her around and she has always showed interest in him....well see. I'm still going to give the bottle also.

When Dolly had him, we were still surprised that she still looked pregnant.... I mean really pregnant not just fat.  Could that have been a sign? Thinking back,Paco was chunky also.... And they both did the same thing.
I woke up and went out to check on an ill chicken. I heard gurgling sounds around the corner and found Dolly drooling, pale tongue, gurgling, bloated looking and not wanting to stand as well as her head looking weak... She had been off alfalfa for a week. I had let all of them out around the house to eat grass. I do have some plants that could be toxic but none seemed nibbled on. I did find milkweed in the pasture they are always in.
I have planted...
Roses
Crape myrtles
Hibiscus
One canna lily
One bird of paradise
One rose of Sharon
Three little bleeding heart and wisteria...but they don't hardly have leaves right now and don't look nibbled
One society garlic
One tomato plant...but was dusted with seven dust and doesn't look nibbled
Some purple hedges...have to look up name
Two plumbago? Little bushes....
Have to look up a few but none seem nibbled.... One is a vine with yellow flowers the other pink....
Lots of weeds in the front yard...ugh....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 2, 2012)

With her still "looking pregnant" after she had given birth, that may have been a sign. But those kind of things are so hard to say. Some animals take a little while to go down from pregnancy and others look immediately thin. Hopefully you will find out with the necropsy. 

Hopefully Lorenzo will take to Dolly and all will be well.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 2, 2012)

So sorry to hear.


----------



## chickenzoo (Oct 2, 2012)

He is sucking on her....just don't know he's getting. I set up a corral pen and put them both in it. Sepheria iz less stressed now that she.can see the others. Peaches is POed that someone else is getting HER milk..Hehe. Lorenzo must be.getting a little as he wasn't making the.I'm starving sounds to me. They were both laying down together when I left them. Sepheria has always been more attentive then his mom.... .fingers crossed.
I don't know how much more ill find from.the Necropsy. This vet is not experienced much with llamas. ...but he said if she was a goat he'd think the CDT bacteria build up. They were done in May......just don't know. Found out a lot of plants are somewhat poisonous but none seed eaten.... Just don't know. I try my best for them but still end up hurting them somehow...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 2, 2012)

We all go through those periods. One year I had every alpaca on my farm have a reaction to something including Ivomec and Banamine. Thank goodness I keep epinepherine on hand and didn't lose anyone to reactions. That same year I had a female abort early and a cria with an enlarged heart that had to be put down. On top of that I lost 2 adults to freak accidents.

Then another year I lost almost all my female kids (full term, born dead) and I lost an adult doe from a torn uterus and another female had to have a C-section done. Plus had to put down my elderly guard llama because her arthritis was getting to be too much for her.

So all you can do is your best which you are doing. Unfortunately where there is livestock there is deadstock. I have to keep reminding myself of that.


----------



## babsbag (Oct 3, 2012)

I am sorry you lost her. It is hard to watch and I always feel so helpless. I lost more goats this year than I care to think about, had 3 get sick in the same night. My friends tell me that losing 10% of your livestock each year is considered an acceptable loss. My answer to her was "then I am keeping less than 10 goats as I can't lose part of one".  I guess it is part of the circle of life, but not the part any of us enjoy.

We do our best, but sometimes stuff just happens.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Oct 3, 2012)

babsbag said:
			
		

> I am sorry you lost her. It is hard to watch and I always feel so helpless. I lost more goats this year than I care to think about, had 3 get sick in the same night. My friends tell me that losing 10% of your livestock each year is considered an acceptable loss. My answer to her was "then I am keeping less than 10 goats as I can't lose part of one".  I guess it is part of the circle of life, but not the part any of us enjoy.
> 
> We do our best, but sometimes stuff just happens.


x2 

ksalvagno is absolutely right.  Back when I was running sled dogs, I'd have years where everything went to heck.  I could throw lots of money at the vet and end up with a dead dog and a terrible feeling of guilt and depression.  I usually had two types of dog deaths: the 11 to 13 year olds who had something happen to them (cancer, Cushings, liver failure, etc), or the really ancient/decrepit dogs 14-18 year olds who needed to be put down.  I lost one young (5 years old) due to an infection.  Not one of the deaths were easy, and every single one haunts me constantly.  

The only way to not have something happen is to not own animals, and that would be a shame.  Late at night when I'm reminded of this, I get really teary-eyed thinking about those dogs.  Even so, I am glad I knew each and every one.


----------



## chickenzoo (Oct 3, 2012)

Thank you for your support and stories. I was just feeling like a complete failure at this.... I'm  not feeling alone in this now. I do my best...many of my animals are others rejects or special needs. Who has three handicapped swans.....I do. Who keeps special needs chickens with special upkeep......And has a chicken ER......I do. My vet tells me when he dies he wants to come back as one of my animals...hehe. Because he knows how much I love all of them and give them a shot at a decent life even if they are "special".  But it just makes it hard to loose them..... I don't have kids and next week I have to go have a total hysterectomy due to some ongoing issues. Which is making me even more sensitive to things lately..... Life.

Checked on Lolo this morning. He was nursing on Sephira  and didn't act starving when I forced the bottle in his mouth...and quickly went back to her... So hopefully he's getting something.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 3, 2012)

Glad he is doing well.


----------



## dwbonfire (Oct 3, 2012)

im sorry about your loss and about the procedure your having next week. that is very hard im sure.. dont see yourself as a failure, like you said you give your animals a shot at life when most people wouldnt. you obviously love them all very much and dedicate alot of time and energy into thier well being, and that is a wonderful thing. i think its great what you do  just keep your head up! think of this as maybe your purpose in life, to care for all of these animals who NEED someone like you. there is always losses when it comes to the farm life, i myself struggle with this too and feel alone when i lose an animal. just remember we have all been there and unfortunetly we will all be there again at some point, just the way of life on a farm.


----------



## Kellykidz (Oct 3, 2012)

So Sorry for your loss.  Glad Lolo is doing so well.  

We started out the year with 2 cattle.  Our Lowline Angus and her son.  My son didn't listen to me and left the halter on the calf and he strangled himself one night.  I had a broken hearted boy and we lost a calf that was a few months away from being butchered.  We started with 7 sheep and lost 2 to coyotes, and 1 to ?.  We sure are learning a lot, I wouldn't mind lessons that do not include fatalities.  

Thanks to my 11 year old for checking my spelling.


----------



## chickenzoo (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I tried giving Lolo another bottle, he drank a few sips but went right back to Sephira and tried to nurse. I am hoping if he wasn't getting enough he'd be happier about the bottle.... She has spat at him twice since I put him on her and once in awhile blocks him with her leg...not kick, ....but for the most part let's him nurse with out incident. Hopefully she's just getting situated with him. She tolerates him mostly and let's him lay with her and doesn't act mean to him or anything....  Fingers crossed.


----------



## elevan (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## jodief100 (Oct 4, 2012)




----------

